# Upgrade to vB 3.8, Blogs 2.0 and Chat 7.0 Tonight



## Drew

Hey guys,

Just a heads up that we will be upgrading to vBulletin 3.8, Blogs 2.0 and Chat 7.0 this evening. I imagine it shouldn't take longer than an hour for the upgrade.

Let me know if you have any questions.

Thanks,
Drew


----------



## Drew

The chat has been upgraded


----------



## Drew

The forum and blog have been updated. I am in the process of customizing some of the changes right now.

One thing you guys may like is the ability to edit your Profile Privacy:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/profile.php?do=privacy

Note that right now Guests *cannot* view any profiles, but this allows you to further restrict to your contacts or friends.

You can now customize your blog style just like you can customize your profile:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/blog_usercp.php?do=customize

The Social Groups feature has also been improved:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/


----------



## dontcare

Thanks, I especially like the privacy features. 

Question: The Last Visitors thing is up again, I'm wondering what the #s are? Is that the # of visits since the upgrade?


----------



## Drew

With the new privacy settings you can choose who you want to the last Last Visitors to appear for.

It's the number of visits since the feature was re-enabled this morning.


----------



## mind_games

> You can now customize your blog style just like you can customize your profile:


Actually the link doesn't work and I can't figure out how to customize it. Its not a biggie though, just thought I'd let you know.

I get the following message when I click it:



> mind_games, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> 1. Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> 2. If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


----------



## Drew

mind_games said:


> Actually the link doesn't work and I can't figure out how to customize it. Its not a biggie though, just thought I'd let you know.
> 
> I get the following message when I click it:


Thanks for the heads up. Can you access the page now?


----------



## mind_games

Yes, thanks Drew .


----------

